# What's your CPU Temp?



## Hyena (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm pretty curious, I'm just wondering if something is up with my processor or not. A very close friend of mine and I were talking about our temps for our hardware and just geeking out over that. I was surprised to hear though that his AMD Phenom II 955 Black Edition was idleing at 40c, that seemed really hot to me due to the CPU temp I'm used to seeing. 

I have a AMD Phenom X3 8650 on this machine. it's a triple core 2.3Ghz with the bone stock cooler. This is my main gaming/movies/personal docs and multimedia machine, I always run hardware monitor when I game. 

I average 13c - 20c for my idle temps. most people say this CPU should idle around 30c, but right now as I type this it's currently telling me I'm running at 15c. I've been using HW monitor and a few others, also the bios is giving me the same temp. This is all granted that it's also 60 degrees Fahrenheit outside and I have 2X 120mm fans in the front, 1X 120mm in the side and 1X 120 in the back with a 1X 140mm in the top. when I hold my hand over the top fan almost no hot air is coming out off the CPU or anything like that. I am getting all the performance I should out of the 3 cores so it's not like one failed or something like that. 

Here are some screenshots. everything looks pretty normal. granted the second one was just after gaming I ran it as an alternative. so the CPU and GPU are a little different in temp than the first link. 

http://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp197/legacy22t/Untitled3.png
http://i411.photobucket.com/albums/pp197/legacy22t/Untitled2-1.png 

Seems to run just fine, just...really cold XD it confuses me because I also have a AMD Athlon X2 6000+ that idles around 30c is it just because the 2.3Ghz is such a low core clock that the cores just don't get hot at all and it just becomes really efficent? granted also I'm on a Gigabyte board with a efficient PSU. 

So I'm curious, I can't get a straight answer on google about where this CPU should idle at, what does yours idle at? I'm curious to know regardless of if it's an Intel or an AMD

System: 
Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P
AMD Phenom X3 8650 2.3GHz
8GB DDR2 1066 Ram
WD Caviar 640 Black Edition
BFG Tech Nvidia GTS 250 OC
BFG Tech GS550 550W PSU


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 15, 2010)

my athlon II X4 620 is at 34Â°C right now. im using the stock cooler, its doing an OK job

my system:
athlon II X4 620
4 GB DDR3 memory
gigabyte MA785GT-UD3H
overclocked radeon x1950gt 
soundblaster x-fi titanium
and the whole thing is powered by a 420W PSU by corsair


----------



## Runefox (Mar 15, 2010)

The Athlon X2 6000+ is a 3.0GHz CPU; I should know, I'm running one right now. It idles in around 40-50*C with the stock cooler.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Mar 23, 2010)

GO to AMD's web page. There shoud be some place where you can find a list of all there CPU's ad the temps they shoud be running at.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 23, 2010)

MacBook Pro 15" ver 2009.

CPU: 60Â°C
CPU Heat sink: 47Â°C
North bridge: 50Â°C
HDD: 34Â°C

How high would it takes to destroy a computer?

And, how high would it takes to slow your computer like getting a virus, or such?

Coz I have just played with an iMac, which cranked up to 60-70Â°C, and so damn slow even a simple Finder crashed the whole system.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 23, 2010)

Dunno - would have to check it out later when home.  In general, most CPUs with stock coolers sit around 34 to 55Â°C.  Most cores are able to hit up to 80Â°C before the heat will cause issues, though most BIOS's are set to warn you or auto shutdown prior to that.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 23, 2010)

Actually, while 80*C isn't exactly good, I think 90*C is the general hard limit (depending of course on the BIOS; Sometimes you can manually specify a lower limit); In around 70-80, the thermal sensor will throttle the chip first. Past that, the BIOS will do an emergency insta-shutdown to try to preserve the chip. While running at 90 constantly will cause issues, I think I read somewhere (though I can't remember where, exactly) that most chips are generally designed to go there without failing, but it's at the upper threshold.


----------



## xcliber (Mar 23, 2010)

When I had an AMD Athlon X2 4400+, I would often hit temps of over 100*C under full load. I may have had a defective chip though (or cooler). It would idle around 50-60*C.

My current i7 920 idles around 25-35*C on stock cooling and hits a max of 70-80*C under max load (which only ever happens during benchtests).

A lot of times, CPU temps are just hit or miss. There isn't really a standard you can compare them to.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 23, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Actually, while 80*C isn't exactly good, I think 90*C is the general hard limit (depending of course on the BIOS; Sometimes you can manually specify a lower limit); In around 70-80, the thermal sensor will throttle the chip first. Past that, the BIOS will do an emergency insta-shutdown to try to preserve the chip. While running at 90 constantly will cause issues, I think I read somewhere (though I can't remember where, exactly) that most chips are generally designed to go there without failing, but it's at the upper threshold.



Never said it was "good".  Good would be âˆ’273.15Â°C.  Bit tricky with a stock cooler though... or any other cooler.   The threshold of where problems between varies a little.  80Â°C is a low point.  Some chips can actually get to temperatures like 120Â°C (not typically in the consumer world though).  

The bottom line is simple - the cooler the chip, the happier the CPU/GPU and the less likely you are to encounter issues.


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> MacBook Pro 15" ver 2009.
> 
> CPU: 60Â°C
> CPU Heat sink: 47Â°C
> ...





Runefox said:


> Actually, while 80*C isn't exactly good, I think 90*C is the general hard limit (depending of course on the BIOS; Sometimes you can manually specify a lower limit); In around 70-80, the thermal sensor will throttle the chip first. Past that, the BIOS will do an emergency insta-shutdown to try to preserve the chip. While running at 90 constantly will cause issues, I think I read somewhere (though I can't remember where, exactly) that most chips are generally designed to go there without failing, but it's at the upper threshold.



MacBook Pro first revision (Core Duo) here. CPU idles around 50Â°C, can get up to high 80s to mid 90s when at full load, such as when rendering. Right now it's doing some background work - 67Â° CPU, 40Â° heatsinks, 26Â° ambient. Highest I've had it was 98Â°C.

Yep. That sum'bitch was almost able to boil water.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Mar 23, 2010)

I have an HP laptop and I saw my CPU usually between 40-60. Then someone said the CPU should be around 30and I got all worried until I heard that laptops are generally hotter. I still worry about my laptop when the day gets really hot.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 23, 2010)

Meh, it depends on the CPU; Mine's supposed to idle in around 40-50, and old P4 Prescott chips were notoriously bad - Idling in around 60*C.

Also, if you're really concerned about your laptop, you should buy a can of compressed air and blow the dust out of the vents every now and then - As thoroughly as possible - because dust acts as a blanket, and insulates the heat within the computer. It eventually and invariably collects, and can literally actually look like a blanket of the stuff (like, thick, real thick).


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 23, 2010)

Hyena said:


> I have a AMD Phenom X3 8650 on this machine. it's a triple core 2.3Ghz with the bone stock cooler. This is my main gaming/movies/personal docs and multimedia machine, I always run hardware monitor when I game.
> 
> I average *13c - 20c* for my idle temps. most people say this CPU should idle around 30c, but right now as I type this it's currently telling me I'm running at 15c.


 
Average room temperature is about 22'C and since you're using a stock cooler it's only blowing air.  I hate to say it but your sensor is lieing.  TO reach 13'C idle in a room that is above 13'C on just heat sinks and fans would violate the laws of themodynamics.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Not sure about my CPU temp but my LED display says my internal PC temp. is 84 Degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 23, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Average room temperature is about 22'C and since you're using a stock cooler it's only blowing air.  I hate to say it but your sensor is lieing.  TO reach 13'C idle in a room that is above 13'C on just heat sinks and fans would violate the laws of themodynamics.


This.


Also like you asked my Core 2 Quad Q6600 is overclocked from 2.4ghz to 3.2 and idles at 20-22 degrees, peaks with all four cores stressed at 100% at 40-41 degrees. Motherboard is usually at 20-28 degrees. Antec 900 case with a Coolermaster V8 heatsink/fan.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 23, 2010)

i put ice cubes in my computer to make it cooler.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 23, 2010)

(before everyone has a heart attack)  

only kidding :3


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2010)

yeah ok whatever.


----------



## Hyena (Mar 23, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Average room temperature is about 22'C and since you're using a stock cooler it's only blowing air.  I hate to say it but your sensor is lieing.  TO reach 13'C idle in a room that is above 13'C on just heat sinks and fans would violate the laws of themodynamics.



No my room isn't 22c XD my room on average is about 13-15c and my CPU is often in a range of 11c low end, 30c at the hottest I've seen and that was after 7 hours of Dirt 2. When I dont really touch the computer just stare at HW monitor then it goes down in temp. I start typing and making aero do things and stuff and the CPU kicks back up to about 17c


----------



## Hyena (Mar 23, 2010)

Harmony said:


> This.
> 
> 
> Also like you asked my Core 2 Quad Q6600 is overclocked from 2.4ghz to 3.2 and idles at 20-22 degrees, peaks with all four cores stressed at 100% at 40-41 degrees. Motherboard is usually at 20-28 degrees. Antec 900 case with a Coolermaster V8 heatsink/fan.



Well if a OC C2Q is getting around 20c then it should be very very possible that my CPU is in fact running at a low temp.


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

I can check the temp on my computer?


----------



## KokoroTheDragon (Mar 24, 2010)

I get around 358.15 Kelvin at max load. (Over clocked iMac 2.5Ghz to 3.5Ghz)
Now if I could cool my CPU to 0 degrees kelvin the atoms would stop moving and my iMac would crash.


----------



## Th0r (Mar 24, 2010)

my CPU temp.....waaay too high


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 24, 2010)

Hyena said:


> Well if a OC C2Q is getting around 20c then it should be very very possible that my CPU is in fact running at a low temp.


 
No, it's entirely impossible.  Stock cooling just blows air, ambient temperature air, onto the CPU.  That air is room temperature at best which would be 22'C or so, but certianly not 13'C.  You can't blow ambient temperature air on an object and get it to cool below the ambient temperature of it's environment.  It's literally physically impossible.

Howver idle at 20'C is unlikely too.

Here's the deal; Sometimes temperature sensors get screwed up and get horribly miscalibrated or otherwise out of wack.  It doesn't matter which program you check the temps with cause they are all asking the exact same sensor for telemetry.


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 24, 2010)

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ 2.7GHz running about 55-60C. Doesn't seem to get much lower than that.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 24, 2010)

Hyena said:


> Well if a OC C2Q is getting around 20c then it should be very very possible that my CPU is in fact running at a low temp.





			
				Newf said:
			
		

> Coolermaster V8



Yeah. Coolermaster V8 = MONSTER. There's a _very_ good reason why the temp is so low.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 24, 2010)

Hyena said:


> Well if a OC C2Q is getting around 20c then it should be very very possible that my CPU is in fact running at a low temp.


I have a heatsink/fan that's so large it almost touches the case, it's one of the best you could  get half a year ago. It's not stock, and my case also has like three 120mm fans and a 200mm fan. With your setup it's just not possible for your core to be that low a temp, unless it's underclocked or something.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 24, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can check the temp on my computer?



Try this, if you don't have any system specific utilities or widgets installed on your box. http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## ChaoticSpark (Mar 24, 2010)

Runefox said:


> The Athlon X2 6000+ is a 3.0GHz CPU; I should know, I'm running one right now. It idles in around 40-50*C with the stock cooler.



Same.

Stock isn't too bad.

Running at 45/37


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 25, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ 2.7GHz running about 55-60C. Doesn't seem to get much lower than that.


70-80C at full load. Spectacular...


----------



## V.Tessier (Mar 25, 2010)

Case size and ventilation are large factors in the temperature that your components will run.  My idle temp is about 34C and so far the highest it's gone is 38C under full load.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 25, 2010)

Current news! 81ËšC! Wait, 82! 80% CPU usage. 3GB of my 4GB DDR3 usage. And it seems to go higher. Should I run?


----------



## Runefox (Mar 25, 2010)

Should probably look at cleaning out your fans at some point in the near future.  If you fear for your computer's life, stop doing whatever's using 80% of the CPU.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 25, 2010)

Damn. That's Chrome. It ate me 60% of it. And I just had 1-2 tabs opened. Yet, I don't think it's my fan, coz, it's quite a new computer, and also, on a laptop, you can't possibly ate anything thru the vent coz mine don't have one! Plus, its design let no ways to open the case without destroying it.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 25, 2010)

No fucking clue.

Don't care.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 30, 2010)

Look. Hah!


----------



## Slingblade_47 (Mar 31, 2010)

My gaming system uses a 1.8GHz single core AMD Sempron 2200 XP+, and at the moment it runs at an average of 51C. The system I'm using right now, well, I can't be sure, since I can't find any details about that in its BIOS. SpeedFan might give me some answers, though the power supply does run pretty hot sometimes.


----------

